# tsh question



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I have read that if you have hashi's and your TSH is in good range *normal for whatever you are* that...it should suppress the hashi's symptoms so that your thyroid would not work. THe meds will work FOR THE THYROID to avoid the high and lows of hashi's. I know antibodies are still being dumped. IS THIS TRUE? ON THE OTHER HAND. I have read about hasitoxicosis and it seems that our thyroid can sputter to life so the meds we are on would cause it all to be too much and make us temporarily hyper? IS this true? Which one is it?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> I have read that if you have hashi's and your TSH is in good range *normal for whatever you are* that...it should suppress the hashi's symptoms so that your thyroid would not work. THe meds will work FOR THE THYROID to avoid the high and lows of hashi's. I know antibodies are still being dumped. IS THIS TRUE? ON THE OTHER HAND. I have read about hasitoxicosis and it seems that our thyroid can sputter to life so the meds we are on would cause it all to be too much and make us temporarily hyper? IS this true? Which one is it?


If you are on the appropriate amount of thyroxine replacement and you are in euthyroid state, that should keep the antibodies' quiet. It does that for most people anyway. If you have a thyroid, it does not stop it from working completely but it does slow down and so does the pituitary gland which sends TSH to the thyroid because the patient is dependent now on the thyroxine replacement.

And yes; it can sputter to life and do a dump causing the patient to feel hyperthyroid (over medicated.)

It is very hard to titrate meds when the patient is like this. Some doctors are skilled in doing "Block and Replace!" That seems to help the patient enormously.

(excerpt) In some instances, doctors end up taking over a patient's thyroid function with so called "block and replace" therapy, which "turns off" the patient's thyroid function with high doses of anti thyroid drugs and replaces the missing thyroxine with a synthetic hormonal replacement. The rather dodgy thinking behind block and replace is that by giving the patient's autoimmune thyroid destroying response a "rest", it may not start up again.

http://www.wddty.com/thyroid-disease.html


----------

